# Single South African moving to Hong Kong soon 2 teach



## Claire10

Hi guys

Next month Im moving to hk from south Africa to teach english.Im still looking for a studio or apartment to rent,my max is 8000hk a mnth and prefered area is North point,any ideas on a wedsite to look or does anyone need a roomie?Also was wondering if there are any South Africans on this site in a similar situation and how they coping in HK?Im a lil socailite and love clubbing and going out so looking 2 make any new mates that side 2 show me some good hot spots 2 partyany feedback would be awesomeThanks


----------



## JWilliamson

You can find a flat for that amount around North point or close by to it. Clubs and bars you have a choice of 3 places where you will run into the expats for sure. JW


----------



## Claire10

Great thanksSo what are the 3 clubs/bars?Looking to meet new ppl


----------



## JWilliamson

*3 areas*



Claire10 said:


> Great thanksSo what are the 3 clubs/bars?Looking to meet new ppl


LKF in Central, Wanchai and TST in kowloon.


----------



## candi_csm

*Hi I am living in HK and from South Africa*

Hey I am from South Africa and I am teaching here in Hong Kong!

I arrived last week and I am looking for a flatmate to share a cool flat with in a couple of months. I am not fussy where I live I just want space. Let me know if you are still looking!! 

Hong Kong is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Claire10

*Yay sa!*

YAY!another South Africanthats awesome.
Where u teaching?Well I arrive on the 19th May and yeah still need 2 find somewhere to live,I will be working in 2 diff school,1 in shatin and 1 in tseun Wan.
Looking for somewhere to live inbetween preferably,like prince Edward or something.So maybe we can hook up when i get there,would be really great 2 have a south african foo in a similar situation


----------



## Joelle168

Most expats nowadays also hang out in Wyndham street, where there are some good bars!


----------



## Claire10

Thanks so much,will check it out


----------



## JWilliamson

Wyndham street is in Central and so is LKF all just blocks away. Hong Kong aint that big. Causeway Bay and Wan Chai is only a few walking blocks from each other.


----------



## Joelle168

Claire10 said:


> Thanks so much,will check it out


No worries


----------



## movingtohk

Hi Claire, My Fiance and I will be moving to Hong Kong in August. He is South African & im british and Im sure we would welcome meeting up with other newbies so keep in touch! good luck with the househunt! Linzi


----------

